

Track your time spent in various apps and websites, down to the minute - e1ven
http://rescuetime.com/
PG mentioned having News.yc cut you off automatically, to encourage people to get work done.<p>I think a stronger solution is simply measuring the amount of time you spend on various sites/programs, and then adjusting your schedule appropriately. <p>I had mentioned one MyDreamApp application that would have done that, but the application was never finished.<p>Rescuetime.com is now sending out invitations to their beta, and they look to do exactly what I had described- Track the time you spend. Everywhere.<p>I have no association to the site, but it might be worth checking out for busy News.YCers trying to get a handle on their schedule
======
scylla
Is this a YC company? I'm always nervous about installing software on my
personal computer. What's the assurance that this isn't a keylogger or that
they are reporting all the data they collect back to their servers?

~~~
pg
I know these guys and they're legit.

~~~
rams
I accidentally down voted you - How do I fix that ?

~~~
rms
no way to undo, usually if there is an accidental/inappropriate up/downvote
the community is good about self-correcting.

------
ed
I installed the beta this afternoon and so far it's told me exactly what I
knew already: I spend too much time on this site.

Noprocrast is handy, but simply being kicked off the web isn't enough. What I
/really/ need is a program threatening to format my disk if I'm not
productive.

~~~
nostrademons
I also installed the beta this afternoon and it told me something pleasantly
surprising: I spent about 95% of the 2 hours on my computer working. "VMWare
Player" is basically the only bar that's visible.

Noprocrast is great. I'm sure that if I'd received the beta invitation
yesterday, it would've shown me wasting hours here.

------
e1ven
PG mentioned having News.yc cut you off automatically, to encourage people to
get work done.

I think a stronger solution is simply measuring the amount of time you spend
on various sites/programs, and then adjusting your schedule appropriately.

I had mentioned one MyDreamApp application that would have done that, but the
application was never finished.

Rescuetime.com is now sending out invitations to their beta, and they look to
do exactly what I had described- Track the time you spend. Everywhere.

I have no association to the site, but it might be worth checking out for busy
News.YCers trying to get a handle on their schedule

------
imsteve
Am I the only one that's actually too afraid to want to know?

~~~
pchristensen
I'm so terrified I didn't even click through

------
Zak
If I spent any significant time using Mac OS or Windows, that might be useful
to me.

------
r7000
Just got an invite code today. Thanks! I am up and running. It looks very
well-executed.

------
bkmrkr
could i get an invite code? bkmrkr at yahoo.com Thanks

~~~
e1ven
Sorry, I have no association with the site. You can apply on the site, though.

